# French Passion with a WC?



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

While researching French Passion sites I was directed to a post here but the thread dates from 2010, so I thought I had better ask my questions in a new post.

I understand about the sites being usually basic and free with the expectation or hope that produce will be purchased and that no services found on commercial campsites will be provided.

Is it necessary to register with some organisation first or can you just turn up?

The person I share my 'van with does not like to use its loo first thing in the morning 

 . Does the brochure of sites contain details about those that provide a loo for campers' use?

Autumn


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

There you go......All about it.

http://www.france-passion.co.uk/?gclid=CK7BmbPtt70CFWfLtAodGXEAMQ


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Just received my latest copy of French passion and it does include sites that have a WC but doesn't stipulate if a standard or footprint type,
But it includes a phone number so could be checked, should be anyway before turning up just in case their isn't sufficient room,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If the person you share your van with isn't keen on using your loo first thing on a morning you should show them a few French toilets then I suspect they will suddenly find the prospect of doing the business in the Motorhome a much more preferable option! 

Not stayed on many FP sites but I suspect you will be out of luck. 

There is no easy way of asking this but why the problem just on a morning?

Just askin!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use FP sites frequently and many (in not most) have a normal style WC available - but of course we might just have been lucky....... We have never found anything other than the normal style WC though....

the welcome is real and some are in superb places, 

we have NEVER been asked for the FP card, perhaps because we have the current year's sticker in the windscreen, but also possibly because they are keen to be able their produce for sale.....

We have bought some superb wines direct by that route at a good price (although similar bottles may be on sale cheaper in local hypermarkets where the hypermarket has done a deal to buy lots of the stock.....), but have not been pressurised into buying and at some have not where we did not like what they were offering (e.g organic pig meat at a very much premium price and actual products that we would not have eaten such as chitterlings).

It is worth trying, if after one years membership you do not fid them to be a good style that you like you do not renew. It is not expensive (the book probably costs about the same as one night at a CC site......).

Even if you pay for a site, you may well find that you do not exclusively have access to traditional style loos.........

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> If the person you share your van with isn't keen on using your loo first thing on a morning you should show them a few French toilets then I suspect they will suddenly find the prospect of doing the business in the Motorhome a much more preferable option!
> 
> Not stayed on many FP sites but I suspect you will be out of luck.
> 
> ...


Yes if it is that important most Aires are off your list as well, so I think you (or perhaps your companion) need to consider your priorities - to pay for facilities, or not.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

flyinghigh said:


> Just received my latest copy of French passion and it does include sites that have a WC but doesn't stipulate if a standard or footprint type,
> But it includes a phone number so could be checked, should be anyway before turning up just in case their isn't sufficient room,


How many people do they allow in one cubicle at a time? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry, I know you were trying to help, but couldn't resist it :roll:

Geoff


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Firstly I would never refer to them as a site, most are just a corner of a yard, area of grass in the corner of a field or the car park even less commercial than a CL in the UK.

Very often they will have a WC for the customers at their shop, vineyard or whatever, some are available only during opening hours other 24hr.

Most have an outside tap but few will have anywhere to empty but this isn't a problem as Aire de Service are located all over and most towns and large villages will have one.

I always offer my card but no one has ever looked at it but the sticker in the window is easy to see. 
I am sure they wouldn't turn you away if you were not a member but for not much over £20 why wouldn't you join to keep the system going and without the book you would be lucky to find most.

Well worth the joining fee just for the people you meet, a great way to try nice wines, good food and improve your French.

James


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We had to show our card at a site in the Champagne region once 2 or 3 years back - the owner said he had to record visitors' details for the FP inspectors visits???

We've rarely found toilets available - I've not checked in this year's book, but last year the toilet symbol in the book was very misleading - from memory, if the FP host shows a toilet symbol that means they don't have cassette emptying facility?


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*France Passion*

Wow,I can't get my head around this! Is it you? Or your friend? That should stop going for the Vindaloo Curry :lol: whichever I don't want to follow you into the Loo


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We have used French Passion a lot and only on Oleron were we 'booked in' and had to produce the card.
Most have had some access to a toilet at least during business hours.
We have been on two which offered access to toilet and shower!
We have almost always bought something wine, cider,cheese,eggs,fruit,honey,duck products ,bread etc.
The only problem we have as opposed to Aires is that they are generally rather difficult to find and can be rather remote.
That said we love em!!!
Margaret


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

It is probably the amount of Guinness he consumes - there is a degree of urgency in the morning  Too much information.

Autumn


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We've used various FP sites and some have asked to see the card, some haven't. We have used only one which had any lavatory facility outside opening hours, and we have visited some that asked us if we had our own facilities.
Generally good places but if you want to rely on having early morning facilities then perhaps staying on campsites might be easier,
LLL


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

It really depends on the site, the most basic we found was a few handstandings in a forest (but still perfectically adequate) and the best nr Epenay provide free electric, access to showers and laundry facilities.

Most we did visit had access to a WC.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe I'm alone here but if your partner really has some phobia about using the on board toilet in your motorhome, then perhaps it may be worth reviewing whether motorhoming versus other forms of hotel/guesthouse etc types of holidaying might be a better bet?


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I think France Passion and Britstops are the very essence of the freedom to roam in a Motorhome. We have had some very memorable stays at both, a few from France Passion here


----------

